# Carolina / peidmont



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone with info on this trial ? Open ? 
Thank You !!


----------



## Chris Winkelman (Mar 23, 2011)

Any update on the Q also?


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Heard 20 back to the WB in Open


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Robert Dozier said:


> Heard 20 back to the WB in Open


Do you have the call back #s?
thanks,
Freya


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry, I do not


----------



## Chris Winkelman (Mar 23, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyone know the callbacks for final series in the open? any news at all??? anyone?


----------



## mjiorle (Mar 11, 2008)

Open: 1- 12, 2- 41, 3- 1, 4- 46, RJ- 23 jams-32,7,48,42,34,33,29
Am: 1- 27, 2- 43, 3- 32, 4- 33, RJ- 6, jam- 40

Jim Pickering and Willie------- Double Header Winner!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratultions to Jim on making the double header club.
Willie sure turned on over the last year with 7 Wins, impressive.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congrats to Andrea's Woody making the derby list.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Jim and Willie....very impressive!!


----------



## awclark (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks, Breck. He ran really well for me and it was a great way to wind up his Derby career.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!.."Mr Pickering" ..and Willie...Double Header....   

Jusy


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Dave Ward - 3rd, 4th in the Open with several Jams, and 1st, 3rd, 4th in the Qual. Great weekend for Timber Ridge!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow! A Double Header for Jim and Willie! That's awesome! We hope our five week old Willie pups follow in dad's paw prints!



Rita


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

3blackdogs said:


> Congratulations to Dave Ward - 3rd, 4th in the Open with several Jams, and 1st, 3rd, 4th in the Qual. Great weekend for Timber Ridge!


Way to go Dave and crew!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Jim Pickering and Willie for their double header weekend! What a huge accomplishment!


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice Job Jim and Willie! You 2 are a impressive team. Congratulations on the Double header Club!
Randy


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

That makes 2 doubleheaders for Mr. Pickering if memory serves. I believe he did it with Dancer at the GRCA Specialty.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Well...at least Willie is a Yellow Labrador...could have been the "dark side" ...


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to Jim and Willie!!

Aaron*


----------

